# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  6mm, 7mm, 30cal projectiles to sell/swap

## nmcm

6mm 65gn Vmax =90+
6mm 107gn Smk =90+
7mm 168gn Smk =90+
7mm 168gn Vld =90+
7mm 168gn Lrx =46
30cal 155 gn Amax =14
30cal 150 Accubond =30
30cal 155 Lapua Scenar =130+ in Sierra boxes tho

Will swap for any
7mm 162 Amax
30cal 130 Barnes ttsx
30cal 150 sst
.224 75gn Amax

Or make an offer on any

----------


## diana2

pm sent for 30.cal.projectiles

----------


## Echo

Pm sent for 7mm 168 vld hunting

----------


## GDR

Hi, might pay to check your box count, i just received 72 projectiles of the advertised 90+ 168 SMK which i based my offer and you accepted

----------


## Whanganui

How much for the 6mm projectiles

----------


## nmcm

$85 posted

----------


## GDR

watch out for this boy, hes full of shit. still awaiting refund
might have to drop into his work next time im passing  :Cool: 

_Posted by nmcm
Shit sorry mate must have got them mixed up with anothe box. 
What's your account number?

Quote Originally Posted by GDR
Hi, received projectiles, unfortunately you are 20 short of what you indicated, please deposit $20 back into my account
_

----------


## MSL

> watch out for this boy, hes full of shit. still awaiting refund
> might have to drop into his work next time im passing 
> 
> _Posted by nmcm
> Shit sorry mate must have got them mixed up with anothe box. 
> What's your account number?
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by GDR
> Hi, received projectiles, unfortunately you are 20 short of what you indicated, please deposit $20 back into my account
> _


Take him to the disputes tribunal mate, that's just not on

----------


## stub

he struggles with counting you should see his timesheet

----------


## Whanganui

> he struggles with counting you should see his timesheet


Was about to buy the 6mm projectiles too.....

----------

